# Wildcat Hollow



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone going to hunt Wildcat Hollow muzzleloader hunt Oct 23-28? I'll be down Fri-Sun. I've hunted down there before and a nice place to hunt.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Dont you have to be drawn for a tag or something now for the early season down there??


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Riverwader-Yes, the early season hunts now require a controlled hunt permit. I got my permit for Wildcat Hollow. I've never been down there and just trying to figure out which weapon to bring-my iron sighted sidelock or scoped encore.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Doegirl, Wildcat hollow is a very nice place to hunt , with it being on 10 minutes from my house Ive hunted there manytimes before, though never Muzzleloader season. I have seen many big bucks taken from there , and currently my 2nd biggest buck , a 12 pt. that scored 158 and some change came from there.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh yeah there is definatly places for long distance shooting , so Id prolly go with the Encore IMO.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

RiverWader said:


> Oh yeah there is definatly places for long distance shooting , so Id prolly go with the Encore IMO.


Thanks, Riverwader. I have the anterless permit, which means I'll probably see some of those big boys you're talkin' about.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't forget that hunter orange is required for these hunts.


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

I own a farm that lies within the Wildcat Hollow boundary. While there are a lot of deer, the hunting could be better. The area gets a lot of hunting pressure, both for this hunt and gun season. Being greedy, I would like to see ODNR open up the early muzzleloading season to more places or even statewide. At least drawing for permits is a step in the right direction. Prior to ODNR making this a controlled hunt, there used to be upwards of 80-100 bucks a year killed out of Wildcat Hollow during the early muzzleloading season alone. That makes it hard to consistently produce quality bucks, because they don't get to live that long.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I just got back home from Wildcat... Was going to stay Wednesday, but decided not to. It seems that 90% of the ravines at Wolf Creek are so brushy and steep that it would be physically impossible for me to get a deer out with my cart. I just didn't want to chance it.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Any updates??


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I hunted all day Friday in a pouring rain. Up to 1.5". I was going to stay and hunt Saturday but there was flooding starting and i didn't want to get stuck down there. I didn't see a deer all day. I really didn't see much rut activity. I talk to a ranger and he said that out of about 1300 tags they gave out 130 buck tags. Also he said up to Friday morning only 91 deer was taken. Don't know if it was coincidnecce but I talked to 4 diiferent ourt of staters and all of them had buck tags, hope the state isn't given buck tags to out of staters just to get more money for tags.


----------

